# Where to buy large wheels?



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Kitbashing a loco that needs large diameter steel wheels. Anybody know a source for g-scale wheels that are larger than the standard freight car size of just over an inch? Preferably with regular deep flanges rather than proto-flanges.


Thanks


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 
What diameter wheels do you need? Spoked, unspoked, etc? I have some Aristo Craft drivers for a steam engine. They have traction tires unfortunately. Also, just what are you scratching? That would help to know what to look for. 
Noel


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. I'm bashing a Ford TT converted to a railtruck (not in G scale), and I would prefer wheels of about 1.5 to 2 inch diameter (bigger if I have to) if they're out there. Best if they looked like plain old rolling stock wheels rather than steam loco drivers (no spokes etc.) I guess I mistakenly thought locos like an SD 45 would come with big wheels.And that there would be a market for replacement wheelsets.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

nwsl makes 40 inch wheels that would fit the bill . 34.95 at walthers 



53-25226 Wheels -- 40"/236 For USA Trains/Aristo Locos 




http://www.walthers.com/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

The bachmann ten-wheeler has 2" wheels. The spoke overlay is fairly easy to remove, so you could insert a flat non-spoked cover. Email me if you want pics or one of my spares.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

George has replica Lionel wheels in different sizes, might find something from him.
http://www.georgetebolt.com/


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Or you could contact Sierra Valley Enterprises (http://www.sierravalleyenterprises.com/). Gary Watkins does nothing but steel wheels and can usually turn out special requests at a reasonable price.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered some nice small drivers from: 

http://www.slatersplastikard.com/

a few years ago..I used them for the drivers on this loco: 









They have biggers ones too..and rolling stock wheels..

Those particular drivers are: 
F9836Y8 3'0" 9 Spoke Driving Wheel (LNER Class Y8) 
its a 1/32 scale 3-foot driver. which is 1.125" in actual height. 

Slaters has a nice large selection..but they list all their wheels by prototype size! not *actual* size of the model wheel. 
so you have to do a bit of math to figure out the actual size.. 

So lets say you need a 1-inch tall driver..they would have that listed as a 48" (prototype) driver in their O-scale section.. 
but a 1" driver would be listed as a 32" driver in their Gauge-1 section! I also had to do a lot of googling for prototype photos of locomotives to 
see what the drivers actually look like..(would be nice if they just had a photo of the driver on their webpage! but they dont) 

But apart from those issues, they do have a nice selection of wheels and drivers.. 

I think I ordered directly from Slaters in England.. 
I dont think I ever found a US dealer.. 

more photos: 
http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scotty...page3.html


Scot


----------

